# Agama international now making youtube vids?



## Richard21 (Aug 9, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOWcfue33ak" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOWcfue33ak</a><!-- m -->

Just wondering if anyone else has seen these new vids. Also is this the place that all the tegus are now dying? :roll:


----------



## Lovestegus (Aug 9, 2009)

I noticed this too. I hope it isn't true...


----------



## RehabRalphy (Aug 9, 2009)

No idea whats going on over there anymore. Doesnt matter to me lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 10, 2009)

Timo will do anything to sell of what's still alive.


----------



## VenomVipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah I saw that. Very sad.


----------



## White_Lotus (Aug 10, 2009)

that tegu is thinking "Someone please save me." =(


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 10, 2009)

White_Lotus said:


> that tegu is thinking "Someone please save me." =(



agree the GUs need a good home.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 10, 2009)

I wouldn't take them if they gave them to me!! It's not worth the effort to save emaciated tailless or legless Tegu's!!!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 10, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> I wouldn't take them if they gave them to me!! It's not worth the effort to save emaciated tailless or legless Tegu's!!!



lol maybe headless never know


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 10, 2009)

Just thinking about Timo and what he's done to his father's legacy makes my blood boil..


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 10, 2009)

Poor tegus =(


----------



## White_Lotus (Aug 11, 2009)

has someone ever reported them..i mean LEGLESS tegus is freaking rediculous(was close to cursing there =/ ) i can understand tailess in some cases but legless is out of hand that place needs to be closed...thats angering + frustrating at the same time...


----------



## rhoneycutt22 (Aug 16, 2009)

where is the leggleess lizard, I don t see it.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 17, 2009)

Agama sold some hatchlings to someone, including some that had no tails and one that was missing a leg! They aren't being fed so they're eating each other.


----------



## 4Horse (Aug 19, 2009)

DaveDragon, just curious, how do you know this? You know who they were sold to?

Even though these Tegus may have missing tails and limbs, I believe they still deserve to have a home rather than be discarded because they're flawed.

Just the opinion of a hopeless animal lover.....


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 19, 2009)

4Horse said:


> DaveDragon, just curious, how do you know this? You know who they were sold to?
> 
> Even though these Tegus may have missing tails and limbs, I believe they still deserve to have a home rather than be discarded because they're flawed.
> 
> Just the opinion of a hopeless animal lover.....


I talked to someone (a member of this forum) who drove down there, wasn't allowed to pick them or even enter the facility, and was given a box of "junk" missing many parts.


----------



## 4Horse (Aug 19, 2009)

If that "someone" didn't want that box of "junk" they should not have BOUGHT them. I would have handed the box back to them and said, no thank you, and turned and walked away.

For a person to purchase this "junk" of his or her own free will, and then turn around and complain about it is not right. 

I'm not taking up for Agama, what happened to those lizards is horrible, but it's not nice to bad-mouth people on a forum for all to see is it?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't think it's bad mouthing if the information is true. It was the persons right to refuse or accept said box of "junk" as it is their right(and in my opinion duty) to warn other herpers of their experience.


----------



## 4Horse (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree that reptile owners should share their bad experiences with others. 

I just finished reading the book "Lizard Man" about the life of Bert Langerwerf. He was a great herper. It's sad that his reputation and dedication to reptiles is slowly fading away.


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 27, 2009)

Keep in mind we are not hearing the detailed experience from the person who purchased animals with missing parts, we are hearing it mentioned in brief from someone who heard it from that person...

This is not at all to put doubt to the story, but to point out we are not hearing that person bad mouth anyone. We are hearing the warning from someone who was warned...

Regardless of the details of the original experience, the warning that they are selling animals with missing parts is a valid and helpful warning, provided it is true (and I doubt Dave would repeat it unless he was confident it is true). 

I am not suggesting that animals with missing parts should be "discarded"... But I do feel that possessing animals with missing parts is a clear sign of a very poorly kept breeding facility.

I mean... I've never heard of a Varnyard Tegu arriving in such condition...



All in all... per the reputation they have on this forum, they are not the kind of people we want to be getting our guidance from... nor the kind of people we want to support by purchasing animals from... 

I personally have no experience with them and simply know what I hear from folks around this forum.........


----------

